
Facebook fires trending team, and algorithm without humans goes crazy - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/29/facebook-fires-trending-topics-team-algorithm
======
sattoshi
Seems like their AI didn't work as expected...

Tay says hi.

~~~
joshmn
Oh Tay, we meet again. How I missed you.

------
zigzigzag
tl;dr: Journalist at left-wing newspaper writes article saying that machines
can't possibly replace news workers.

Evidence is three anecdotes, muddied by possible confusion over the goals. The
name "Trending" suggests it's meant to highlight stories that are trending
upwards in popularity. It seems the Guardian may have confused this with
"highlight stories that are meant to appeal to people like Guardian readers".

Anyway, what are they arguing, really? Machines can't select news stories?
Google News proves that they can.

